# Heat N Glo Supreme XT trouble starting



## pskerrett (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi folks.

Long time lurker here, first time poster (in quite a while). 

I just resurrected a fireplace in our basement that was in pretty bad shape by having a local shop install a Heat N Glo insert and a liner set yesterday. I did the research for about a  year on this forum & that was the model I finally settled on.

The basement is always very cold and this unit really does the trick at warming the room up, the space was pretty un-livable prior to the install of this fireplace.


Well the guys put the unit in yesterday and I did an initial 8 hour burn-in and everything ran fine. Turned it off overnight and let it go cold.

Woke up this morning to start it up and it won't light. The pilot is still on, but I cannot get ignition via the remote or by doing it manually.

I called the shop and we they are going to get a guy out here to look at it, but they cannot come out until next week.

The thing is.. I was hoping to have a superbowl party tomorrow and showcase the new livable man-cave that I built. Without the fireplace running, the temp down here doesn't' get much above 60.

Does anyone have any ideas what I can try while waiting for the tech to show up?


Here's what I've done so far.

Cut the gas, shut the whole unit down. Pulled out the wire push-plug connectors & re-seated all of them.
Lit the pilot back on and turned the valve back to 'on'.
Took off the glass, removed all the 'glowing ember' wool pieces & made sure all the holes were clear. 
Tried numerous times to restart it both via the remote & via the manual switch. Triple checked the remote to make sure it was not set on timer or a low temp thermostat.

This unit is in the basement & it is a 2 story house. After doing my research here, I insisted that the installer put in 2 full length liners, one for exhaust & one for outside intake. I paid extra for it, normally they only put in a 4' piece for intake but I wanted to make sure I avoid any of the kinds of problems I'm having right now..

Anyone have any ideas ?

Thanks alot.

Pat S.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 31, 2009)

PAt,
Take a small piece of wire or a paper clip & jump the two terminals with TH & TH-TP (or TP-TH).
If the unit comes on it's somewhere in the remote...
If it doesn't, do have have a multimeter that you can test the Thermopile with?
If you do PM me & we'll check er out...


----------



## pskerrett (Jan 31, 2009)

OK, sent you a PM.

I put a jumper wire across the 2 terminals, but no luck.

I have a multimeter here. Thanks.


----------



## jtp10181 (Feb 1, 2009)

There should be some all metal spade connections on the valve terminal block, one red wire and one white (I think they are on TP and TP-TH). Test those with the meter on the lowest DC setting you have. You should get 500+ (or .500) with the switch off and around 220+ or so with the unit turned on.


----------



## pskerrett (Feb 1, 2009)

Yea, we checked it out. 

Looks like the Thermo-pile is shot. Showing 0 voltage no matter what is going on with the pilot or with the gas setting. 

At least we figured it out. I got ahold of the shop, and they are going to be bringing out a new pilot kit when they show up next week, so hopefully just one more trip out here & we'll be set.

Thanks.


----------



## Inside Guy (Feb 1, 2009)

pskerrett said:
			
		

> Yea, we checked it out.
> 
> Looks like the Thermo-pile is shot. Showing 0 voltage no matter what is going on with the pilot or with the gas setting.
> 
> ...


Sometimes just undoing and redoing the connections can help, sand the connections..  You should have some voltage?  Make sure the TP wire casing it's crack or cut.  Do you have any voltage with the TP disconnected?


----------



## pskerrett (Feb 3, 2009)

Well the guy came out last night & replaced the TP, sure enough the unit fired right up after that. 

Insideguy: I did not try taking it out myself. I opted to just let them tear the unit apart since it was a brand new install & still under warranty. (looks like you need to remove the burner assembly to get at it). If I had access to a spare part I would have tried it, but I did not. 

He did not have any explanation on why it failed after one day, just lots of apologies. I'm happy, considering they got out here so quick. We wound up just putting in space heaters for the superbowl, it was OK, would have been nice to show off the new Fireplace, but I'll just have to do that again. 

I got the first 12 hour burn-in done last night & all the factory paint smells are gone. The unit is really nice, I woke up to 86 degrees in the room this morning where the room would normally be in the 50's (outside temp was 2f when I got up). 
The dog was parked in front of the thing all night long 

Thanks again DAKSY. You saved us alot of time since the guy would probalby not have brought out a new pilot assembly with him last night had you not helped me out. I should have them send you an invoice


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks again DAKSY. You saved us alot of time since the guy would probalby not have brought out a new pilot assembly with him last night had you not helped me out. I should have them send you an invoice

No problem, Pat...
Glad to be of service!   
Tell em not to send any invoices, just checks or cash! :lol:


----------

